# difference in batteries



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

The price difference is enormous but are they really that different?
If so what exactly are the benefits of the better. 

http://www.wholesalesolar.com/pdf.folder/battery-folder/surrette/12CS-11PS.pdf

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...-BCI-8D-NAPA-Batteries/_/R-NBE8276_0006559833


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Last I checked there are three battery manufacturers in this country. They make batteries based on the specifications from their big customers. Some distributors buy the batteries and get a stock of labels. When they deliver to a business, the appropriate label goes on.

I managed to talk to an Exide battery engineer last year. The man was the mother lode on batteries. The takeaway was you don't know what you what you're getting when you buy a battery from a chain since they could change suppliers and specifications from year to year. So past experience didn't always apply. 

You have to rely on the guarantee. Part of the price is the proration. You're not getting a better battery necessarily, you're paying for the replacement cost in advance.

Since I desulphate my batteries on a regular basis to get the longest possible life, the engineer recommended buying the deep cycle batteries because of the heavier plates meaning more lead and a structurally stronger plate, I may spend extra money for the larger capacity batteries for the extra kick for diesels in cold weather. You might want to do the same for a bit of a safety margin.

Other than that I buy based on convenience. Which store is closest to me and are they open on weekends and evenings?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I am on 2 off-grid power forums, and I can not get any straight dope on battery brands really.

Everyone has an opinion, there does not seem to be any solid data.

I was thinking about compiling data to compare golf-cart batteries with marine deep-cycles, based on dollar per amp.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

the first one you have listed is twice to three times the battery as the second, the napa one is not really much more than a tractor starting battery, the napa battery has a 24 month warranty, and the other has a 10 year warranty with a 15 year estimated life if properly charged and maintained,


----------



## fullmetal (Nov 2, 2013)

anyone know anything about iron nickel batteries? ive ben reading about them and they seem to be better for off grid homes. course even if they are better where do you buy them?


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I know the link is for the larger battery. But if capacity, amp/hours and the like were the same is there a real difference in performance or am I paying for the warranty? Will one work better, hold a charge longer,discharge deeper?
I have my house all on solar but I do not have enough battery. So before I buy more of the marine batteries I would like to know if the extra money is worth it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If the batteries are for a solar system you need to get into real deep cycle batteries . .Not "marine"
Much better life . . . . .if you take care of them. . .and don't overly discharge them.

One good brand is Trojan . . the T105 is the small one . .much better is the L16 series . . much more capacity.

Yes they cost a hefty buck . . .

You get what you pay for...........


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Forget what I wrote above. That's for auto batteries. Home Power magazine has several articles on batteries for off-grid use. Here's a link to a general article about selecting batteries.

http://www.homepower.com/articles/solar-electricity/equipment-products/choosing-best-batteries


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, the batteries are that different. The Homepower article is a great start in learning about batteries.

A comparison of Surrett vs. Napa:
Cold cranking amps 845 vs. 1400 The Napa battery is a starting battery, or maybe even a deep cycle/marine battery. The Surrett looks like their RE (renewable energy/solar) battery.

Weight: Surrett = 272lbs Napa = 130lbs. Higher weight with the same capacity means longer life.

Price: $1175 vs. $228 (5:1)

Life: 10+ years(15-20?) vs. maybe 2 years (5:1)

Sort answer is: pay now, or pay later. You might get the same output from both sets of batteries. You pay once for the Surrettes, and only have to install once. You'll still end up paying the same for the Napa batteries, but the payments are over time.

My personal suggestion for a first set of batteries is to go with the ones for golf carts. Better than the napa, cheaper than the Surrettes. Many people suggest that you will kill the first set of batteries that you buy, while you learn how to maintain them. Makes sense to kill a cheaper set, rather than only get a few years life out of the more expensive ones.

Michael


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

*"My personal suggestion for a first set of batteries is to go with the ones for golf carts. Better than the napa, cheaper than the Surrettes. Many people suggest that you will kill the first set of batteries that you buy, while you learn how to maintain them. Makes sense to kill a cheaper set, rather than only get a few years life out of the more expensive ones."*

Amen, brother! There's a "feel" and some common sense that needs to be learned. You can read and research all that you want but you'll never understand until you allow your battery to become a family member. That's how important my battery is to me..


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

So would the energizer 6v 208 AH golf cart batteries from Sam's be good enough for off grid application or do you need to get the trojan's?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes . . Those will work fine for the above mentioned "starter set" 
Much better than say a "Napa marine" battery.

There is only 3 or 4 battery makers in the country and so they "private label" the batts for different retailers. 
Nasty places like Wallyfarts demand low prices, so the battery (or what ever) makers cut corrners to be able to *sell* their product thru Wallyfarts........

How will what Sam's sells hold up to say the Trojan's ??? . . hard to tell.......
But by all means, get the Sam's bat rather than the Napa........


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Just called a local golf cart repair shop and they sell t-105's for $10 more than the Sam's batteries so I guess I will go that route thanks for the info.


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

fullmetal said:


> anyone know anything about iron nickel batteries? ive ben reading about them and they seem to be better for off grid homes. course even if they are better where do you buy them?


they are amazing batteries, http://ironedison.com/nickel-iron-ni-fe-battery


----------

